# 7/8n18 model



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

@font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }@font-face { font-family: "Lucida Grande"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }a:link, span.MsoHyperlink { color: blue; text-decoration: underline; }a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed { color: purple; text-decoration: underline; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; } Meet Lester, 7/8 scale on 32mm track representing 18” gauge; Sparks Foundary 2000 motor block


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIfluPKk3nI


http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...ZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=720/ry=480/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6b29dca44900000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480[/url]

[url="http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6ae75e05d000000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/"][img]http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6ae75e05d000000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480[/url]

[url="http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6a023fc46b00000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/"][img]http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6a023fc46b00000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480[/url]

[url="http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6b822e654600000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/"][img]http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1df10b3127ccefc6b822e654600000030O09QZOXDhs4B7efCA/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

If the photos don't show up, click the first link to see the video


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it David. It's perfect all around. I like the way the motor is hidden in plain very and blends in with the rest of the engine.

vr Bob

P.S. I am migrating to 7/8's. This kind of stuuf is just too cool.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Real nice! I like the chain drive and the very relaxed driver!
Can you tell some more about the construction?

I'll give a try at the pictures:


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The critter, oh, btw, thanks, is made from bits and pieces. The motor block is handmade serv-o-link 3-chain (2 reducer chains and 1 chain used to make it 4-wheel drive (neutral and not a reducer) with brass mounts soldered; done at Sparks Foundary 2000 By Charley Lix using servo gears, chain, for very slow operation, which is the desired way to go for most 7/8ths enthusiasts (we tend to get dizzy when things go fast). The rest I did. BTW, as far as anyone knows, Charley Lix was the first (unconfirmed) to start 7/8n18, which is 1:13.7 on 32mm O gauge track. I think he pulled this off in the 1990s. There are dozens of people, maybe hundreds? who model that gauge/scale combo now; mostly mining and industrial railways in US and overseas like Taiwan and UK and many other countries. It's a relaxed scale where anything goes as most equipment was modified or custom built and fits in well in a small garden area. The others, the majority, are 7/8n2, which runs on 45 mm track and represents a wider variety of railways, Gilpin and Maine 2' in the US and many many railways overseas still operating and during WWI all over Europe to supply food, ammo and soldiers to the front. It's a large scale with a lot of possibilities, mostly builders and those who love building, but if circumstances do not allow, everything can actually be purchased, although I don't know anyone in this scale who has a majority of things that were not handmade by themselves.

Buffers are PVC pipe flattened in 6 ton shop press, helped by a thermal gun. Some of the flattened PVC was cut using circle cutter; other parts used flat; purple primer and PVC cement

Pins are rivets 

Several of the parts are copper pipes and elbow soldered to pennies. 

The stick is soldered brass 

The sideframes are C channel aluminum with microfasteners 

Most of the motor covering are parts from plastic toy crane and misc plastic parts glued together. 

Non-slip floor is aluminum sheet covered by Michaels wire mesh 

Pallet seat cushion pair of old blue jeans 

Figure was $2 from Salvantion Army thrift; he was sitting on a log and had a podium under his feet. Had to cut nearly half the figure out of his surroundings using Rotozip diamond saw. Patched the holes with epoxy putty, jb weld and laguna self hardening clay and painted with Walmart Apple barrel acrylics; critter used same paint 

battery is 350 mAh 7.2V charged by http://secure.hobbyzone.com/eflite/eflite_chargers/EFLC2000.html; used for aircraft so battery pack is really tiny and lasts about 3 hours. Charging jack on underside 

Hope this helps


----------

